# Paint, Fiberglass, Gel Coat Repairs. 10% PFF discounts when mention this add



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Patriot Yacht Services offers fall discount to all PFF's. Specializing in topside/bottom paint, structural fiberglass and gel coat repairs and restorations. Avoid the spring rush and take advantage of fall discounts.

We now install Bow Thrusters and underwater lights!!!!

See our full line of services and workmanship at http://ww.patriotyachtservices.com


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Ball park estimate on an 18 foot CC that hasn't seen a wax job in 3 years or more and has a 6 or 8 dings the size of a quarter here and there.

Just want it to look better that it does. No big restoration.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

EMAIL SENT.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

your web link seems to be missing a "w"....


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

My link works fine when I click on it.

Try this one. http://www.patriotyachtservices.com

Tom


----------

